# Back from AV fair..



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i got back from antelope valley fair last night from the nigerian shows and the boer show. i did pretty well considering my competition. so i'll break it down for you

NDGA show:

amelia has to be shown as a two year old because she was born in the last couple weeks of december. mimi has been in milk since early march too and she went against 7 other does (two of penny hamers and her niece melissa does which had just freshened this past week and one was a really nice doe of debbie toomeys who freshened two months ago) any way i got third of seven! :leap: i was worried because my does capacity had gone wayyy down since we got a heat wave but i did really good in that class

the next class was the aged dry does i had bird (4 year old and one of my favorite does) and Gia ( 5 year old doe and very rude haha) but any way there was 5 in the class, it was pretty tough competition with the dry does but the judge pulled me out second!! i was soo happy to place after the doe in first( that doe won champion overall afterwards , shes beautiful so im putting a link to her page http://www.everwoodnigeriangoats.com/SeniorDoes.html her name is CH laurel lei) andway after bird did so awesome... gia got last. and she was not happy about it either she started yelling i was like OMG i'm so embarassed. but i still did really well and i'm proud of my girls

AGS show:
i only showed amelia in this show and she was shown as a yearling milker, out of 5 she got third which isnt bac but my doe had the most capacity even for milking forever and a day, but she was starting to dry up on me so her rear udder was pretty much non existent, so i understand getting third for that.

Boer show:

did i mention that i hate boer goat right now?? they are very rude animals!!

anyway i got 4 out of 4 with my jr doe, which is ok cause shes a slow on the grow kind of doe. but i was really excited when my friends little paint doe won her class of like 30 i was soo proud!! only cause i trained her haha

but yes, that was my weekend and tomorrow starts another fair ....yay :tears:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. I just love shows.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a good time and your animals placed well too!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congratulations on your placings at antelope valley fair! :stars: Will you need a disguise for the next fair because of Gia's behaviour?!?! :roll: :wink: Here's a :hug: for Gia. Fairs and shows are sure keeping everyone busy as bees and exciting for us to see the results. :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Sounds exciting!! Man, hearing about all these shows is making me like so excited for our fairs coming up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your placings...sounds like you had a great time too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good going...........................Yeah :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks everyone!.. gia is a funny old girl, she was very upset with placing last though! haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats funny that she didnt like being last. 

Congrats on the show. 

So in NDGA they have dry doe shows? now thats interesting.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They have a dry doe class. :type: Congrats on your placings!! :stars:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your placing. :clap: I was thinking about you yesterday and wonder how you did. I really like the air conditioned show ring at AV. Are you going to the LA fair next? My father-in-law live across the street form the Pomona fair grounds. We when to Redlands for my DH nephew wedding this weekend and stop at his apartment. I wish the fair had already start so I could go and check out the goats and sheep lol. Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the animals move in tomorrow and i show wednesday.... unless someone wants to pay me for my wether and then i'm done.. haha


if anyone had a fair in november he would be perfect, haha


----------

